
That’s the Biology That Turns Decision Makers into Quitters - NonMathGirl
https://medium.com/@irinatsumarava/thats-the-biology-that-turns-decision-makers-into-quitters-59f4101a4fe7#.x9w22quga
======
jacquesm
Totally disgusting to drag Robin Williams into this.

~~~
NonMathGirl
What specifically is disgusting about it?

